# When will he calm down!!



## loulou (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all i just need a bit of reassurance that my lovely puppy Edward will calm down soon. he is nearly 7 months old and we have just had him neutered (he was so brave). our problem is that he seems to be getting worse not better. he can't seem to settle at all. i take him out off lead for half to three quarters of an hour in the morning and just under an hour in the afternoon/evening. His chewing is also getting worse. he has lots of chews and toys but prefers the chairs! i am worried we are doing something wrong because in many ways he is doing really well but he is driving my husband insane at the moment. sorry for ranting on but need someone to say he is going to get better, please!!! thanks in advance x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think he may have hit the teenage years.....so grin and bear it for a bit longer, keep reinforcing all you have taught him to date. Like with humans we have to ride out the pushing of the boundaries, the not doing what they are told, the insolent looks etc, but they do come out the other side and you fall back in love with your mad cap dog once again. By the way, it's over much quicker in dogs! Lol.


----------



## loulou (Jul 30, 2012)

Thankyou for that and thankgod it is quicker than teenage years. We love him so much but goodness me they can test you x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

It could be that you may have to walk him for longer...We don't get chewing (never have thank god) but if our dog is not exercised enough or only walked on lead she is won't settle, needs constant attention and digs the mother of holes in our poor garden! She is generally at day care through the week, has a big walk there as well as lots of other dogs to play with through the day and we walk her for a hour in the evening off lead at our local park with her flashy collar 

At weekends we have a 2 hour off lead walk in the morning and an hour in the evening, she could still do more...she is a fit and energetic pooch!

And I do agree with the teenage thing, we are having some naughtiness at the moment, Binky refuses to come to either of us at the end of a walk when she senses her lead is about to go back on...drives us mad..we end up chasing or running in the opposite direction to catch her...little bugger!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Duck dog do you randomly call her back fotr treats and sometimes attach her lead and sometimes not? It's great, keeps them guessing and keeps them coming back.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Duck dog do you randomly call her back fotr treats and sometimes attach her lead and sometimes not? It's great, keeps them guessing and keeps them coming back.


Mmmm no not done that, I will give it a go!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Louise an hour and 3 quarters exercise a day sounds great. When mine were in their teenage years and still very lively I found 3 shorter walks a day were better for them and they were calmer at home as they always slept after their walks. Another idea, get a second poo they use up a lot of energy playing in the house and garden together!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My sister warned me they sometimes get worse before they get better after being neutered, I must say I think this was the case with Dudley, realised about 2 months after the op he was generally calmer - (although this is still not calm compared to most dogs!!), recently he doesn't seem to be chewing ALL day like he used to, but at 11 months we still have to keep things out of his way and since Christmas he has managed to find and chew 2 phone chargers! I guess some dogs just love chewing - yes he does have stag bars, a hoof etc.
Dudley gets a similar amount of exercise, occasionally if he is not settling I take him out for a later evening 'powerwalk' around the block and this usually does the trick.
Duckdog - call her back randomly and always make her sit and preferably hold her collar before you give a treat, and once or twice put the lead on as Cat53 suggested.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Louise, well I agree with above, Edward is 7 months and maybe going through an adolescent stage. All dogs/puppies are different regardless of the *** and breed, some like to chew and others like to pull on the lead lol .. it’s all in their genes and the way they are raised or trained. Continue with all your training and Edward will come out of the other side of this ... this article has a little bit about puppy to adult behaviour  
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/04/16/frequently-asked-cockapoo-questions-answers/


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly is only 5 and a half months old but she chews wicker - poor chairs, linen basket and toy box are looking very sorry for themselves. She could chew for England. And she has stag bars, pigs ears, teething chewing rings and all sorts of other distractions. We sprayed everything with bitter apple but she just licks it off then gets chewing again. She has plenty of exercise (almost too much for her age?) off and on the lead, sleeps after every outing but when she's awake it's constant chewing.

We've now reverted to restricting her to the kitchen (where we work) and only allowing her out when there's someone responsible to keep an eye on her every moment. She sits and whines/barks at the kitchen door but we're being tough about it. Hope she will stop the chewing at some stage as we don't want a kitchen dog!

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sure this is another phase Edward is going through as everyone has said! Like duckdogs Binky, jasper hasn't really chewed but won't settle and can be really naughty if he needs a walk or wants to play. He has been know to tug on my trousers to get me up, lol! Our issue is more with tiddling but luckily I am only finding the odd one and he is asking to go out more frequently at the mo! Good luck with your little monkey and Toffin hope miss P stops chewing soon  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loulou (Jul 30, 2012)

thankyou so much everyone i will try the tips given and at least now i know we are not unusual. thanks.xx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,
I really sympathise with you because I'm going through it too at the moment with Kody, he's just over 7 months but his chewing is really getting a bit much, I've had to section off our utility area from the kitchen again like I did when I first got him because if I go out he will chew anything, last week I had to throw away two dining chairs as he had chewed them badly and just could not be saved. He has stag bars numerous chewy tough toys etc. He seems to be worse when I go out although even if I go upstairs he can sometimes have a chew at something. Today he's chewed his plastic toy box and now I'm worried because the plastic is quite sharp so I'm just hoping he's not ate too much of it and if he has it just passes through ok. Just hoping its a teenage thing and he settles again soon.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is a chewer. He has attacked two door frames, two skirting boards a carpet and a. Hall table. Smearing it with mustard seems to work for a while but he then tends to Sind another place to start. He too, has loads of stuff bought for him to chew, but it doesn't give him the same satisfaction as a piece of the house!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Makes you feel so much better when you find your not the only ones going through it. Just hope they grow out of it, my hubby says he's slowly eating our house...lol


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

How reassuring to hear we are not alone. Monty is 9.5 months now, eats shoes, loves the plastic trim on our French windows in the lounge and today pulled the telephone extension plug out of the wall (I think he'd been working on it for a while) and gave it a good chew. he's also started on the wood kitchen cabinets. I haven't told my DH - he'd go bonkers. Do you now if you can use the human stuff to stop you biting your nails to deter them?

He also has started to come back if he is off lead but not let us put him back on the lead - even for sausages, cheese or ham. we've whistle trained him (well, we thought we had), vary our routes, turn and walk the other way when he's not looking.

Kody&Beau - Monty ate a plastic flower pot  but it came through amazingly.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear these chewers!! makes Dudley not look too bad, but that is only really because we try to keep everything out of his reach, the only room he is left in on his own is the hall, and I can still keep watch most of the time, and he is still put in his crate if I go out. when he chewed my bottom stair I drenched it with perfume!! I read that was good to keep them off, the hall smelled worse than a perfume department on a bad day but it did seem to help.


----------

